# Loma launch site today



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Yikes.


----------



## ChillyH20WV (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow. 24boats for 24 people?


----------



## TJP (Nov 20, 2020)

We’re going to need a bigger boat.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

School Outdoor Ed trip(s)?


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Paco said:


> School Outdoor Ed trip(s)?


The local schools do the fruita to Loma stretch through rim rock adventures if I remember correctly.

Fuck that though…I think I figured out where the permits went! lmfao


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

For some reason I only posted the picture. It was from a friend of mine who had floated from Blue Heron (Grand Junction) to Loma. It's Centennial Canoe Outfitters at the Loma ramp. He said there were 40 canoes. That's 80 people. They have the four Cottonwood campsites. We can't stop commercial trips but this is obscene. I feel sorry for the guides.


----------



## SOSY (Sep 26, 2007)

Centennial has been doing those trips for decades and do a better job taking care of the canyon than a lot of the privates I see down there. The amount of dog shit and toilet paper that I pick up in that canyon is obscene. Guides love big trips = big tips.
Sunday afternoon pic? so Monday morning launch? That doesn't impact the weekend warriors that clog the section all summer. The weekdays are nice and quite down there from my experience, the perfect time for a large commercial group.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

No complaints about Centennial. They’re good people and do take care of the canyon. I’ve had family go on great trips of their’s. I just think the size is excessive.


----------

